# Gears one, two, and three shaky?



## taylorajm (Jul 4, 2016)

Most of the time driving, everything runs very smooth, but often, going through the gears (automatic), one, two, and three sort of fight, jump, and bounce. Is that just the break-in period (2300 miles currently), or something I should get checked out? Usually accompanied by the AC blowers revving up and down slightly. Picked it up three months ago with 45 miles on it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome, no that doesn't sound quite right. Can you make a video that shows the tachometer jumping or some sort of bouncing motion? When you take it in this might help the shop


----------



## taylorajm (Jul 4, 2016)

I'll work on that, I'm also coming from a 4-speed automatic Grand Prix, so my foot might think gears are where they aren't. I'll check if the tachometer jumps.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

I actually game from a GXP Grand Prix, and I've noticed on both my 14 and 16 Cruze's that shakiness you're referring to. It's less prevalent in my 16... but the acceleration is definitely not linear and smooth like the 3.8 and 5.3L in the grand prix... you'll get past 8 mph and row through the gears up to 35 or so and it'll shake you around. I've wondered if it's just a bit of lag with acceleration and the turbo, shifting through the gears.

The tach doesn't jump around, it's just how the car accelerates.

I drove a six speed focus that did the same thing.


----------



## taylorajm (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks shockz, my tach doesn't jump either, but if my foot is constant on the gas during an early gear change, it does shake a bit. If I time my foot with it, it's actually very smooth. Also pretty smooth if you really lay into the gas from a stop; but that's not economically efficient or some nonsense..


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

I've noticed something similar, and have been trying to recreate it. I've noticed that while cruising at about 40mph, a moderate acceleration will cause a metalic chatter. I thought it sounded like the transmission, but the dealer couldn't replicate when I took it in for my first oil change.

Could this be the same thing? I don't see a jump on the tach - just the chattering sound.


----------

